# Noxx and Cuba



## aflacglobal (Apr 26, 2009)

Noxx, are you going to Cuba again this year ?


----------



## Noxx (Apr 27, 2009)

Nop, I bought a used car last friday so not this summer... Perhaps next autumn. 

Want me to bring back some cigars ? 8)


----------



## aflacglobal (Apr 27, 2009)

Noxx said:


> Nop, I bought a used car last friday


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Oh good lord in heaven help us.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 27, 2009)

I might visit the US though


----------



## aflacglobal (Apr 27, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou (Apr 27, 2009)

Feel free to bring me some cigars


----------



## Oz (Apr 28, 2009)

Noxx better watch it passing out cigars. I hear rumor that certain things coincide with such an event :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll try to get a picture of the car tonight if it ain't raining 

By the way, I'm now looking for a nickname for my car...


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 28, 2009)

What did you get Noxx?


----------



## Noxx (Apr 28, 2009)

A black Civic 2000 SE. It was owned by an English teacher (a lady) and it is in very good condition. 120 000km.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 28, 2009)

Aww, great! That should be a good car for you. 
I like Hondas.


----------

